# WOW nine rag stolen caught on video



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

:0   

http://www.myfoxla.com/dpp/news/local/clas...-video-20100725


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

dumb ass left it wide open


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:guns: :guns: :burn: :burn:


----------



## 86illregal (Nov 12, 2007)

That guy didnt look too sad too me i guess hes got enough money to buy another cause he wont find that one again at least not the same color lol!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

damn :angry:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

that shit dont happen here in tx..we shoot motherfuckers for that.


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

Nobody with common sense leaves that rag parked there, insurance company must be pissed


----------



## milian70 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86illregal_@Jul 28 2010, 09:57 AM~18163074
> *That guy didnt look too sad too me i guess hes got enough money to buy another cause he wont find that one again at least not the same color lol!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: THE GUY WAS ASKING FOR IT PINCHE VATO LEFT THE TOP DOWN Y TODO . N TO TOP IT OFF N THE BACK SOLO...:twak:


----------



## jesse13 (Apr 27, 2010)

man wht a dumbass, :twak: my 64 is not even worth 1/10th of tht car yet i lock it up and lock the gate its behind everyday cuz im scared some shit like that is gona happen to me


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BORN2RHYDE818_@Jul 28 2010, 10:29 AM~18163306
> *Nobody with common sense leaves that rag parked there, insurance company must be pissed
> *


*In the article it mentioned that cars like this was bringing in around $150,000... Thats a nice ass car but SERIOUSLY.....$150,000???? If he insured this for $150,000, I would like to know with who and also who the appraiser was*.. :dunno:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

DAMN THATS CRAZY HOW THEY GOT AWAY WITH IT AND NO ONE SEEN THEM. I WAS AT THAT CAR SHOW LAST WEEK AND THERE WAS SHIT LOAD COPS THERE ON THE MAIN STREETS AND THE BACK STREETS GOING UP AND DOWN. ON THERE BIKES. THATS SUCKS I HOPE THAT GUY GETS HIS CAR BACK.


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 28 2010, 11:31 AM~18163777
> *In the article it mentioned that cars like this was bringing in around $150,000... Thats a nice ass car but SERIOUSLY.....$150,000???? If he insured this for $150,000, I would like to know with who and also who the appraiser was..  :dunno:
> *


x2 :biggrin: tell The Insurance to give me a call or the owner I'll sell them mine to his insurance :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

that sucks 

install car alarm - $299, buy a gun - $495, running outside to some motherfuckers stealing your car - priceless :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Sounds like an insurance scam.


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Jul 28 2010, 11:58 AM~18164002
> *x2  :biggrin: tell The Insurance to give me a call or the owner I'll sell them mine to his insurance  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HOLDING FOR RANSOM! :0


----------



## milian70 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 28 2010, 12:23 PM~18164180
> *that sucks
> 
> install car alarm - $299, buy a gun - $495, running outside to some motherfuckers stealing your car - priceless :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 28 2010, 12:46 PM~18163006
> *dumb ass left it wide open
> *



So do you really think the soft canvas material is going to stop someone from stealing the car? Top down or up... Locked or unlocked... The car was going to get stolen.


----------



## jesse13 (Apr 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Jul 28 2010, 02:28 PM~18165375
> *So do you really think the soft canvas material is going to stop someone  from stealing the car? Top down or up... Locked or unlocked... The car was going to get stolen.
> *


it would of been more of a deterent with the top up. the dumbass did leave his ride wide open for thieves, seriously who does tht


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 28 2010, 12:23 PM~18164180
> *that sucks
> 
> install car alarm - $299, buy a gun - $495, running outside to some motherfuckers stealing your car - priceless :biggrin:
> *


lmao


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

seriously with the top up add 5 seconds it still would be gone.


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Jul 28 2010, 11:58 AM~18164002
> *x2  :biggrin: tell The Insurance to give me a call or the owner I'll sell them mine to his insurance  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



*Off topic but damn that is a nice ride...  *


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 28 2010, 12:23 PM~18164180
> *that sucks
> 
> install car alarm - $299, buy a gun - $495, running outside to some motherfuckers stealing your car - priceless :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smilingfaces1968 (Jun 27, 2010)

shouldve just left the keys in it.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

ten bucks says the vehicles parts section on LIL has some new 59 rag parts for sale :cheesy:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 28 2010, 12:29 PM~18164251
> *Sounds like an insurance scam.
> *


yep..........probably had it planned out....


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

awwww shit


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jul 28 2010, 07:28 PM~18166920
> *ten bucks says the vehicles parts section on LIL has some new 59 rag parts for sale  :cheesy:
> *


yep or it will soon show up on the bvld real soon :cheesy:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

a few weeks ago i saw a 63 drop impala in front of the liquor store with the engine running and the stereo playing while the owner was inside!? :twak: i dont care if he could see it, someone could still jump in and take off faster than he could run outside... :nono:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

*Alittle Prospective*:When did pros need 3 tries to G-ride a car 50+ year old car with substandard Security at best. Sitting rag down Parked next to a row of trash cans with minimal supervision in what looks like an alley. 



> *(BigVics58 @ Jul 28 2010, 07:28 PM) Ten bucks says the vehicles parts section on LIL has some new 59 rag parts for sale*


Im N, and raise U 10 more. This dude had this shit planned. Geico this is a hold up. use to roll up, Flow ain’t nuthin funny Stop smiling, be still, don’t nuthin move but the money.


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

he shouldnt have parked here


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jul 28 2010, 09:43 AM~18162981
> *:0
> 
> http://www.myfoxla.com/dpp/news/local/clas...-video-20100725
> *


that car was lifted, repainted, and dippin 4 hours after it got stolen BET!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Thats why you install a secret kill switch and dont park in alleys.....fucken idiot


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

who goes to a car show and parks in what looks like an alley behind some stores? Also, like dude said it's not going to take a pro 3 tries to steal that car...I seen gone in 60 seconds. If someone wants your ride bad enough they will get it, rag up or rag down it doesn't really matter...he just made it easier. 

We had 3 Chrysler 300C's and an 84 silverado get stolen from my work one night in a gated, fenced in lot, with 2 rows of barbed wire on top, with security guards, and cameras. They stole an 84 silverado, drove it through the gate and the 3 cars behind it they found the truck a week later 3 blocks away but never found the cars. They were sales and marketing people's lease cars.


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jul 28 2010, 02:48 PM~18165552
> *seriously with the top up add 5 seconds it still would be gone.
> *


yup


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jul 29 2010, 08:33 AM~18172984
> *Thats why you install a secret kill switch and dont park in alleys.....fucken idiot
> *



*X61....  *


----------



## jerry62 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 28 2010, 10:25 AM~18163278
> *that shit dont happen here in tx..we shoot motherfuckers for that.
> *


This is California, we can't do stuff like that. Criminals are a protected species. They have rights.


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milian70+Jul 28 2010, 02:56 PM~18165024-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


glad you liked that :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt+Jul 29 2010, 08:41 AM~18173038-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so very true :|


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jul 28 2010, 10:43 AM~18162981
> *:0
> 
> http://www.myfoxla.com/dpp/news/local/clas...-video-20100725
> *


BIG DUMMY FOR LEAVING THAT 59 IN THE BACK HE SHOULD HAVE UNPLUGGED SOMTHING UNDER THE HOOD OR SOMTHING,,,, THATS A BIGGGGG NO NO


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jerry62_@Jul 29 2010, 08:57 AM~18173155
> *This is California, we can't do stuff like that. Criminals are a protected species. They have rights.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

It was probably a $150,000 insurance scam he didn't look that worried. he definately getting another one with $$$$$ to spare.Parking in the back away from public view and with Convertible top down. (suspicious) :twak: :buttkick: :scrutinize:


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Aug 7 2010, 03:37 PM~18253208
> *It was probably a $150,000 insurance scam he didn't look that worried. he definately getting another one with $$$$$ to spare.Parking in the back away from public view and with Convertible wide open. (suspicious) :twak:  :buttkick:  :scrutinize:
> *



WORD!!! damm i didnt think of that!!


----------



## Edge 62 (Aug 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Aug 7 2010, 05:37 PM~18253208
> *It was probably a $150,000 insurance scam he didn't look that worried. he definately getting another one with $$$$$ to spare.Parking in the back away from public view and with Convertible wide open. (suspicious) :twak:  :buttkick:  :scrutinize:
> *



I agree :drama:


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jul 28 2010, 12:43 PM~18162981
> *:0
> 
> http://www.myfoxla.com/dpp/news/local/clas...-video-20100725
> *


 :0


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey, I think I found your shit in North Carolina..


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 28 2010, 02:31 PM~18163777
> *In the article it mentioned that cars like this was bringing in around $150,000... Thats a nice ass car but SERIOUSLY.....$150,000???? If he insured this for $150,000, I would like to know with who and also who the appraiser was..  :dunno:
> *


they were talking about how much the idiots over seas would pay for it


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

sounds like a insurance scam to me, you dont just leave a car like that wide open


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:nono: :nono:


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 28 2010, 01:31 PM~18163777
> *In the article it mentioned that cars like this was bringing in around $150,000... Thats a nice ass car but SERIOUSLY.....$150,000???? If he insured this for $150,000, I would like to know with who and also who the appraiser was..  :dunno:
> *


not insured 

it says overseas can bring 150000 
not insurance in the us we all no its worth 35000-50000 not dissing just keeping it real


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 10 2010, 03:50 AM~18272460
> *they were talking about how much the idiots over seas would pay for it
> *


didnt make it to this page yet 

wooops


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

why would he park it next to other cars that can hit it with their doors :uh:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Aug 10 2010, 09:48 AM~18274398
> *not insured
> 
> it says overseas can bring 150000
> ...


$35 - $50K not sure where you live but a nice OG 59 drop will bring $65K all day long in Cali. $75K if you have the patience to find the right buyer.


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

DAMN


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

didnt understand why he would park it and leave it wide open why didnt he just put it in the show?

he wasnt too sad, i can imagine how many other cars he has in his garage or warehouse


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

the 59 are chingon , and not have GPS?


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

I THINK IT WAS A SET-UP. THAT FUCKIN CAMERA WAS POSITIONED RIGHT AT THAT RAG. WHAT A FUCKIN FOOL TO WALK AWAY WITH THE TOP DOWN. :wow:


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Aug 10 2010, 05:43 PM~18277204
> *$35 - $50K not sure where you live but a nice OG 59 drop will bring $65K all day long in Cali.  $75K if you have the patience to find the right buyer.
> *


ok my bad im off a couple grand u still got the point 150,000 ova seas
have not seen close ups dont no what its got dont care what its got its a nice 59
dont get it twisted just not on impalas like that they bring in money tho but unless its a duce tress fo im more into lacs like a 59 eldo or coupe


----------



## Kuulei (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 28 2010, 12:29 PM~18164251
> *Sounds like an insurance scam.
> *


you damn right it's a scam. Who the fuck would park a car like that in a ally.


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

That sucks


> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 28 2010, 12:23 PM~18164180
> *that sucks
> 
> install car alarm - $299, buy a gun - $495, running outside to some motherfuckers stealing your car - priceless :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

HE PAID THEM ****** TO DO THAT SHIT. NOW HE GOT THE CAR AND THE INSURANCE MONEY. AGAIN, WHO THE FUCK WOULD LEAVE A 59 RAG WITH THE TOP DOWN AND WALK AWAY WITH A CAMERA LOOKING RIGHT AT IT. FUCKING SCAM HOMIES.


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

Now thats messed up, Y would he leave it unlocked with the top down, when he just got the car and park it in an alley. SCAM


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

HE PAID THAT MUCH FOR THAT CAR AND DIDNT EVEN INTALL THE JACKER SYSTEM FOR A FEW HUNDRED BUCKS...THE GUY DIDNT EVEN LOOK SAD IF THAT WAS MY SHIT I WOULD HAVE TEARS ON THAT CAMERA NOT A SMILE..... :angry: :angry:


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

DUDE......WHERES YOUR CAR...? YEAH DUDE WHERES MY CAR??


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

I NEED TO DO THE SAME AND GET PAID LOL


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

i dont understand ...ok he was at a carshow so he decided to park it in the back ??? with the top down...if i were him i would have been putting it in the carshow!!!!!!!!!!or parked it in the front were everyone that was going to the car show to see it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Sep 7 2010, 02:01 PM~18507715
> *i dont understand ...ok he was at a carshow so he decided to park it in the back ??? with the top down...if i were him i would have been putting it in the carshow!!!!!!!!!!or parked it in the front were everyone that was going to the car show to see it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x59 :uh: 59 rag worth 100 k you think it would be a show stopper.


----------



## rc's og 63 (Dec 29, 2008)

What a scam!!! This sucks... sell me the rack when you part it out!!! :wow:


----------



## rc's og 63 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rc's og 63_@Jan 17 2011, 12:45 PM~19620110
> *What a scam!!!  This sucks... sell me the rack when you part it out!!!  :wow:
> *


I didn't think you could steal a rag that fast. :0 I am going to weld a hard top to my rags to keep the thiefs away.


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## Chilangoen3ces (Nov 22, 2010)

:uh:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jul 28 2010, 09:43 AM~18162981
> *:0
> 
> http://www.myfoxla.com/dpp/news/local/clas...-video-20100725
> *


this dumb ass dont need a car like this not only its a rag but why da fucc you didnt put the rag up or lock the door but why the fuck you leave it for hrs unattended


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

http://www.glendalenewspress.com/news/tn-g...0,5558846.story

Car was found in Hawthorne


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

Makes you wonder how many cars that are stolen end up in Japan :uh:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 28 2010, 11:23 AM~18164180
> *that sucks
> 
> install car alarm - $299, buy a gun - $495, shooting the motherfuckers in the face for trying to steal your car - priceless :biggrin:
> *


 fixt


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:angry: :angry:


----------



## Cheech Marin (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

looks like they found it and quite a few cars redone :0 

http://www.glendalenewspress.com/news/tn-g...0,5558846.story

*Stolen Impala found modified*

*Red classic car that vanished on Cruise Night turns up mint green in a chop shop.
GLENDALE — The owner of a red 1959 Chevrolet Impala that was stolen last summer got mixed news last week: Police tracked down and recovered the classic car, but the thieves repainted it green and made other modifications.

And since the owner had cashed out his last-minute insurance policy after the theft, the car goes to the firm, not him.

Acting on a tip, detectives recovered the Impala from a chop shop in Hawthorne last week after it was stolen nearly eight months ago on Cruise Night, Glendale Police Sgt. Tom Lorenz said. 

The body-shop owner, Abel Saucedo Jr., 58, was arrested Feb. 2 on suspicion of receiving stolen property and operating a chop shop, according to police reports.

Detectives from the countywide Taskforce for Regional Auto Theft Prevention went to the body shop and found several rusted vehicles along with a mint-green Impala that matched the description of the stolen car, said Glendale Det. Mauricio Barba, who works with the unit.

Sixteen other vehicles found at the shop were allegedly either stolen or had their vehicle identification numbers removed, he added.

Detectives also found a 1964 Impala that was reported stolen in 1970 from Ohio, Barba said.

“These cars are customized and prepared for sale,” he said.

The convertible Impala last sold to Azusa resident Joe Stupor wasn’t immediately identifiable as the stolen car because its body had been altered and the vehicle identification number was switched out with another, Barba said.

Detectives were eventually able to ID the car after the original owner, who had restored the car for his wife, identified 25 key characteristics, including cracks and welding.

“It was pretty amazing,” Barba said.

The owner, who lives in Tennessee, sold the Impala to Stupor for $41,000.

Soon after buying the convertible, Stupor took the car to Glendale’s Cruise Night on July 17 and parked it at a lot for Charles Billiard Sport Bar. He placed a for-sale sign on the car, hoping to garner interest from other classic-car enthusiasts, but when he returned, it was gone.

Stupor said he was disappointed that the investigation took so long, but added that he had taken possession of the car just hours before it was stolen.

Stupor posted a $5,000 reward for details about the Impala’s whereabouts because it wasn’t insured at the time. 

Lorenz said Stupor’s insurance provider, State Farm, offered a seven-day grace period for customers who recently bought a car.

Stupor was then given roughly $40,000 for the Impala, which means police will return the Impala to State Farm, Lorenz said.

Stupor said he paid out more than $2,000 in reward money in the days immediately after the car was stolen, but his stake in the matter was severed when he received his insurance payout, although he added that he would rather have his car back.

Classic cars are often shipped and sold to buyers in other countries, Barba said.

The vehicles are often sold for up to $200,000 to buyers in Japan, where he said the classic-car culture is thriving. 

“Too many people are losing their expensive collector cars, and not a lot is being done about it,” Stupor said.*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

hes lucky as hell his insuranse company covered his ass for that 7 day grace period or he woulda been fucked - or rollin a green 59 rag lowrider :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 16 2011, 05:10 PM~20107302
> *looks like they found it and quite a few cars redone :0
> 
> http://www.glendalenewspress.com/news/tn-g...0,5558846.story
> ...




shit, so far theres been quite a few recovered and not recovered according to the stolen classic car site.

http://www.wsati.org/stolenclassics2.html#apd65bug


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 16 2011, 04:13 PM~20107333
> *shit, so far theres been quite a few recovered and not recovered according to the stolen classic car site.
> 
> http://www.wsati.org/stolenclassics2.html#apd65bug
> *


the 57 rag below it belonged to a friend of my dads... they stole it from his shop


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

_The 1964, Chevy, Impala, vin 41447U142242 stolen on 7-2-09 in Long Beach has been recovered. The suspect VIN switched and repainted the stolen Impala gold, then Advertised it for sale on Craigslist.com 
On 12-17-09 the victim responded to the ad, the suspect lived in the Carson area. TRAP responded, the victim identified his Impala and the suspect (seller) was arrested. 
_










:0 :0 



_On 11/23/09, the victim sold a vehicle to Carmax in Inglewood, CA. A Carmax employee drove the victim home, and the victim showed the employee the two classic cars in his garage. The victim was out of town from 11/25/09 thru 11/27/09. While he was out of town, unknown suspect(s) took both vehicles from his garage in the 600 Block of 15th Street. There were no other items taken from his garage or house. _


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

RdnLow63[/i]@Mar 16 2011 said:


> [/b]


the carmax guy set his ass up :0


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

Well I guess this means it was not a scam like many of us thought. The owner was just a flat out DUMB ASS!

Who would buy a car, have no insurance, leave it in an alley, with the top down, in SoCal, at a car show where theives prowl, and expect to see it again. 

Now you know why we ALL pay high insurance rates. Because of DUMB ASS people like this guy.

Sorry just keeping it real...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 16 2011, 06:06 PM~20107759
> *Well I guess this means it was not a scam like many of us thought. The owner was just a flat out DUMB ASS!
> 
> Who would buy a car, have no insurance, leave it in an alley, with the top down, in SoCal, at a car show where theives prowl, and expect to see it again.
> ...


well the victims last name is STUPOR lol

i think the one everyone was saying was a scam was that restored 58 rag that got stolen if i remember right the same guy had a restored 56 rag stolen a year earlier so people were saying it was a scam..


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 16 2011, 05:19 PM~20107837
> *well the victims last name is STUPOR lol
> 
> i think the one everyone was saying was a scam was that restored 58 rag that got stolen if i remember right the same guy had a restored 56 rag stolen a year earlier so people were saying it was a scam..
> *


I think your right...how do you get a 56' and a 58' rag jacked? After the first jack, I would have went out and got a few PITTS to get that ass. 

You said STUPOR!! 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 77 buick (Mar 17, 2011)

That shit had to be a set up


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 16 2011, 04:10 PM~20107302
> *
> Stupor was then given roughly $40,000 for the Impala, which means police will return the Impala to State Farm, Lorenz said.
> 
> *


wonder if its gone up for auction yet


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

it is up for auction :0 :0 

https://www.iaai.com/Vehicles/VehicleDetail...3&RowNumber=52#


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Mar 17 2011, 07:17 AM~20112628
> *wonder if its gone up for auction yet
> *


its up for auction but cant be registered in CA for some reason


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

here you go 

https://www.iaai.com/Vehicles/VehicleDetail...3&RowNumber=26#


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

lmao look at the steering wheel


----------



## RollNMy64 (Jul 21, 2007)

Owner: I'll park it here. No one will see it.

Crooks: Yeah, park it there. No one will see us!

:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: nice work popo


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

I WISH A MOTHA FUCKA WOULD :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :buttkick: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 28 2010, 12:29 PM~18164251
> *Sounds like an insurance scam.
> *



could be possible! :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 17 2011, 09:29 AM~20112689
> *lmao look at  the steering wheel
> 
> 
> ...


lol, looks like it wasnt all the way "redone" when they intercepted it lol


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 17 2011, 08:29 AM~20112689
> *lmao look at  the steering wheel
> 
> 
> ...



if you watch the news clip its upside down there also :biggrin:


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Mar 18 2011, 04:46 PM~20123883
> *if you watch the news clip its upside down there also :biggrin:
> *


yes but the red paint is showing!


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 28 2010, 11:31 AM~18163777
> *In the article it mentioned that cars like this was bringing in around $150,000... Thats a nice ass car but SERIOUSLY.....$150,000???? If he insured this for $150,000, I would like to know with who and also who the appraiser was..  :dunno:
> *


and the tight ass only offers 5k try 20k and u mite get it back :twak: :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 16 2011, 04:13 PM~20107333
> *shit, so far theres been quite a few recovered and not recovered according to the stolen classic car site.
> 
> http://www.wsati.org/stolenclassics2.html#apd65bug
> *


 :0 :0 :uh:


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 28 2010, 11:31 AM~18163777
> *In the article it mentioned that cars like this was bringing in around $150,000... Thats a nice ass car but SERIOUSLY.....$150,000???? If he insured this for $150,000, I would like to know with who and also who the appraiser was..  :dunno:
> *


I believe they stated these cars sell for $150k overseas.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

THATS FUCK UP DID THAY GET IT BACK YET


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARBOR RIDER_@Mar 28 2011, 02:34 PM~20202848
> *THATS FUCK UP DID THAY GET IT BACK YET
> *


I READ THEY FOUND IT HAWTHORNE,CA IN A CHOP SHOP WITH OTHER LOWRIDERS PAINTED AND CUT


----------



## royb20644 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi friends. I am Roy Benson. I love to ride bikes and I am fond of riding bykes. One of my favourite bike is of Ninja. Can anyone advice me about the price listing of it and its features. I would very glad to know about it.


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by royb20644_@Mar 30 2011, 01:32 AM~20215811
> *Hi friends. I am Roy Benson. I love to ride bikes and I am fond of riding bykes. One of my favourite bike is of Ninja. Can anyone advice me about the price listing of it and its features. I would very glad to know about it.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WTF????


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

lowrider not bikrs homie


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by royb20644_@Mar 29 2011, 11:32 PM~20215811
> *Hi friends. I am Roy Benson. I love to ride bikes and I am fond of riding bykes. One of my favourite bike is of Ninja. Can anyone advice me about the price listing of it and its features. I would very glad to know about it.
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## RicardoMontalban (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by royb20644_@Mar 30 2011, 01:32 AM~20215811
> *Hi friends. I am Roy Benson. I love to ride bikes and I am fond of riding bykes. One of my favourite bike is of Ninja. Can anyone advice me about the price listing of it and its features. I would very glad to know about it.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by royb20644_@Mar 29 2011, 11:32 PM~20215811
> *Hi friends. I am Roy Benson. I love to ride bikes and I am fond of riding bykes. One of my favourite bike is of Ninja. Can anyone advice me about the price listing of it and its features. I would very glad to know about it.
> *


 :uh: Go ride a ninja off a short pier...and I'm not talking about the bike


----------



## 59brookwoodwagon (Feb 10, 2020)

six 2 said:


> HE PAID THEM ****** TO DO THAT SHIT. NOW HE GOT THE CAR AND THE INSURANCE MONEY. AGAIN, WHO THE FUCK WOULD LEAVE A 59 RAG WITH THE TOP DOWN AND WALK AWAY WITH A CAMERA LOOKING RIGHT AT IT. FUCKING SCAM HOMIES.


What makes you think it was a scam?


----------



## 59brookwoodwagon (Feb 10, 2020)

86bluemcLS said:


> this dumb ass dont need a car like this not only its a rag but why da fucc you didnt put the rag up or lock the door but why the fuck you leave it for hrs unattended


I’m laughing at all the comments including yours. Checkout my IG page 59Brookwood wagon then tell who the dumb ass is. Someone was suppose to be on my car but he stepped away. I have no ties to that car except I just bought it and it was stolen. I put out a reward and it paid off. I caught one of the mother fuckers and he got dealt with. Insurance paid me and I walked away real nice! So who’s the dumb ass.....


----------

